# Evermore Adventure Park - Coming to Utah



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Might be worth the 7 hour trip.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

That sounds like fun!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

That sounds very interesting. I'll be watching for feed back when it opens! Too bad it's so far east form me.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

What? Utah? Not Orlando? I'm shocked.........


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

that sounds very interesting! would love to check it out sometime! I have to say though....that girl needs to spit out her gum while interviewing on camera hahaha pet peeve of mine! yuck!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is so awesome... Maybe it will catch on and similar will pop up in other states, hopefully.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't see the allure....is that the right word? They say in their video it's not kid oriented, so they're not exactly playing to the audience in that area. They don't seem to have lots of rides, so not much for the teenagers. You get to solve a puzzle, but if the "story" doesn't change, why would you go back and keep solving the same mystery. It sounds like a one and done kind of place. I live an hour away, so I'll check it out, but when they say they rival Disney, I think folks will come away disappointed the way the word Adventure is being tossed around. They look to have some cool props, so that might draw in the large number of home haunters in the area.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains, I did not get around to watching the video posted here yet, but, from the way that they talk at the website, there will be a different theme running each season, so the atmosphere will change. The place is meant more as interactive entertainment than a theme park with rides, although there will be a few scattered about. People go to Frankenmuth, an area here in Michigan, mainly for the Bavarian (German, basically) atmosphere and famous chicken _repeatedly_, despite the fact that it never truly changes (although there are special events held on occasion). For folks who live near Evermore, it may not be a park to repeatedly visit, but I could see it becoming quite a tourist draw. If they did mention rivaling Disney, I have to agree with you there, that it is not happening, with this being far more specialty-geared, as opposed to attracting a broad audience.


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

yeah Utah might have something worth going to and a haunted attraction worth going to.


----------

